# Kirriemuir Audax weekend 6/7 June 2009



## Noodley (12 May 2009)

A weekend of fun on your bike.

Saturday 6th June:
06.00 The Snow Roads 300k (4.75 AAA): Kirrie - Banchory - Oyne - Rhynie - Dufftown - Braemar – Kirrie

08.00 The Mearns Meander 165k: Kirrie - Auchenblae - Stonehaven - Banchory - Fettercairn - Kirrie

Sunday 7th June
08.00 The Dunning Done In 207k: Kirrie - Piltochry - Aberfeldy - Auchterarder - Dunning - Perth - Coupar Angus – Kirrie

09.00 A Potter for Tea 100k: Kirrie- Forfar - Milton Haugh - Stracathro - Noranside - Pearsie – Kirrie


----------



## Scoosh (13 May 2009)

> 08.00 The Mearns Meander 165k: Kirrie - Auchenblae - Stonehaven - Banchory - Fettercairn - Kirrie


Should do it for me 

Having done a few (OK - 3) 100km rides recently, I have found that it is not that hard . Sure, it takes a bit of time but it's time well spent, smelling the scents of the countryside, nice quiet backroads, your own choice of pace and stop as you like.

I would encourage anyone who has not done a longer ride (over say 50km) to just go out and ride it. It's not that hard, the bigger difficulty is the thought that 'it's a long way'. Once you've done it, it isn't that long the next time


----------



## mercurykev (13 May 2009)

Noodley, so which one are you riding? Y'up for a bit of snow roads fun ;-)


----------



## Noodley (13 May 2009)

mercurykev said:


> Noodley, so which one are you riding? Y'up for a bit of snow roads fun ;-)



I am retired.


----------



## ACS (13 May 2009)

Thinking of having a go at ‘A Potter for Tea’ on the Sunday as my first audax outing. Can anyone tell me if I have to enter in advance or can I turn up on the day? 

I have done 50 miles on the Tricross with a tea stop so a second cake stop should fit in nicely. Not fast, average about 13 mph which I understand is an acceptable pace. 

Loads of other Noddy questions of course but they can wait until someone feels sorry enough for me to come to my aid.


----------



## Noodley (13 May 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Thinking of having a go at ‘A Potter for Tea’ on the Sunday as my first audax outing. Can anyone tell me if I have to enter in advance or can I turn up on the day?
> 
> I have done 50 miles on the Tricross with a tea stop so a second cake stop should fit in nicely. Not fast, average about 13 mph which I understand is an acceptable pace.
> 
> Loads of other Noddy questions of course but they can wait until someone feels sorry enough for me to come to my aid.



I should be riding the Potter for Tea on the Sunday. There should be no problem turning up on the day (I think, but I'll check with Alex) but if you enter in advance you'll get the route sheet if you want to plan as well as instructions for getting to the start point, etc. and it saves faffing about before the start, both for you and the organiser (and grumpy helpers like me  ) Or I suppose I could just tell you


----------



## Renard (13 May 2009)

Do you get gingerbread?


----------



## Noodley (13 May 2009)

Renard said:


> Do you get gingerbread?



You could always buy some in one of the cafes just to make sure.


----------



## Renard (13 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> You could always buy some in one of the cafes just to make sure.



It would be a shame not to


----------



## Noodley (13 May 2009)

Renard said:


> It would be a shame not to



Anyway, where have you been hiding?


----------



## Renard (13 May 2009)

Doing other stuff. Decided to return to the fold though! 'Once a cyclechatter always a cyclechatter'


----------



## Noodley (13 May 2009)

Renard said:


> Doing other stuff. Decided to return to the fold though! 'Once a cyclechatter always a cyclechatter'



Good to have you back 

I've just been speaking with Alex, the organiser. He says the routes are on bikely and that he is fine with people entering on the day but would prefer an e-mail so he can sort out the catering. 

And he thinks gingerbread is a good idea


----------



## ACS (25 May 2009)

I hope someone will have pity on me, I have, with a great deal of trepidation dropped an application in the post for the 100km Potter for Tea as my virgin audax event. 

I know I need a pen, lots of money for cake and a big grin at the end; it’s the bits in between that scare me, what have I let myself in for?

I will be easy to spot, I’ll be the Billy no mates hiding in the corner.


----------



## Noodley (25 May 2009)

satans budgie said:


> I know I need a pen, lots money for cake...



Tell you what, you bring lots of money for cake and I'll bring a pen 

See you there - if I get rid of this stupid lurgy which I seem to have picked up


----------



## ACS (25 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Tell you what, you bring lots of money for cake and I'll bring a pen
> 
> See you there - if I get rid of this stupid lurgy which I seem to have picked up



Thanks Mr N, works for me, and I will see at the weekend for the jaunt around the loch.


----------



## Noodley (25 May 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Thanks Mr N, works for me, and I will see at the weekend for the jaunt around the loch.



I'm off to the docs tomorrow to see if I can get a remedy to this lurgy. Hopefully I shall be okay for Sunday.


----------



## Noodley (2 Jun 2009)

Just bumping this up in case there is anyone wanting a last minute reminder 

I was in touch with Alex tonight and looks like a the good weather has seen a recent surge in entries


----------



## Noodley (6 Jun 2009)

Just about to head off to help get the 300km event off and running. Then a quick return home to get ready to ride some of the 160km route...I don't think I have 100 miles nor the Cairn O'Mount in my legs after 2 months off the bike, but we'll see. 

Looks a bit horrible out there, but no sign of the northerly wind which was forecast....yet!


----------



## Noodley (7 Jun 2009)

A fine day out on the Potter for Tea 100km, accompanied by scoosh (who decided to stay for more fun after a speedy 160km yesterday) and satan's budgie. Good riding with you guys


----------



## ACS (7 Jun 2009)

Great day, excellent route for a first audax, very welcoming and knowledgeable company, 2 stops for refuelling, what else can an audax virgin ask for. Noodley’s ability to hold a conversation, text on the move and climb hills all at the same time should go down in audax history. 
I think I may have just found my place in this sport, hanging out the back in the last 5km of a 100 km audax with a grimace / smile on my sweaty face. Here is to the next one.


----------

